# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Verejtje? Se postova?

## Force-Intruder

Ne inbox zbulova xhevahirin e fundit islamik (jo ate te Medines)  :buzeqeshje: 




> I/e dashur Force-Intruder,
> 
> Moderatorët e Forumi Shqiptar u kanë bërë një vërejtje.
> 
> Arsyeja: Mungesë serioziteti në diskutime
> -------
> *Mos shkruaj me ne kete nenforum, aty mund te shkruajne vetem besimtaret mysliman.
> Keshtu e thote rregullorja, heres tjeter do paralajmerohesh dhe kane per te perjashtuar adminet nese vazhdon*
> -------
> ...


Meqe ti Gjesendi_Poetike do me e ngrit ceshtjen ne parim ne plan zyrtar, e ngreme.

Me justifikon qe ne nenforumin "tend" qenka e ndaluar te shkruajne ata qe nuk jane myslimane? Sipas rregullores?

Ciles rregullore? Ku e ke te shkruar? Hahahaha e kupton qe behesh patetik?
Domethene ne mungese force diskutimi apo llogjike, ti perdor te vetmen gje qe ke ne dore. Pret te behet nje postim ne nenforumin tend edhe jep verejtje.
Kjo eshte sjellje prej talebani mor bir njeriu...

Ca respekti kerkon ti o i mjere me vepra te tilla. Une te meshiroj ty edhe sjelljen tende. Tregon sa i vogel dhe i pafuqishem je ne te vertete.

Megjithate, nese vertete vertete ta ka qejfi te me perjashtojne pershembull, me jep shkas, me provoko vetem pak edhe do ta plotesoj deshiren.
 :buzeqeshje: 

Pres ndonje koment te Arbitrazhit te Ceshtjes,

----------


## fisniku-student

Pergjigjeja per ty duhet te jetë kjo: :shkelje syri: 




> *Komuniteti musliman* Besimtarët myslimanë shqiptarë mblidhen në këtë forum për të diskutuar dhe ndarë me njëri-tjetrin mësimet fetare dhe eksperiencat e tyre të jetës.


Nuk e di se si ndodh kjo, kur u plake ne kete forum dhe i ke 8 vjet provoj dhe nuk i njef rregullat e ketij forumi.

Ps: te me falin  hiriarkia drejtuese e ketij forumi, per nderhyrjen time.

----------


## xfiles

i bashkohem dhe une F-I, 
e di mire rregulloren por nuk me duket se ofendova ndonje.
-------------------------------------------------------------------




> Keni marrë një vërejtje tek Forumi Shqiptar
> I/e dashur xfiles,
> 
> Moderatorët e Forumi Shqiptar u kanë bërë një vërejtje.
> 
> Arsyeja: Mungesë serioziteti në diskutime
> -------
> Mos shkruaj me ne kete nenforum, aty mund te shkruajne vetem besimtaret mysliman.
> Keshtu e thote rregullorja, heres tjeter do paralajmerohesh dhe kane per te perjashtu nese vazhdon.
> ...


Gjithë të mirat,
Forumi Shqiptar
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gjithe te mirat dhe paçi doren e mbare inshallah.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Pergjigjeja per ty duhet te jetë kjo:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk e di se si ndodh kjo, kur u plake ne kete forum dhe i ke 8 vjet provoj dhe nuk i njef rregullat e ketij forumi.
> 
> Ps: te me falin  hiriarkia drejtuese e ketij forumi, per nderhyrjen time.


Po zotrote nga e di qe x apo y person eshte Musliman, po nuk i pelqen ai besim ta praktikoje. Ku qendron problemi ne kete rast? Une jam Musliman ne trashegimin fetare familjare, por nuk ndjehem i till. Ti duhet te me ndalosh mua te postoj dicka kundra? JO SMUNDESH!

E njejta gje ka ndodhur me mua, pse permenda fjalen masturbim mora verejtje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

o cuna mos u boni hipokrita kot


pa shkoni ke forumi ortodoks e shkruni dicka kundra asaj feje kur tu qesi vet i madhi Administrator "me shqelma" prej forumi.  po ashtu ne forumin katolik moderator toni asht shum ma i rrept se poetiku ene gimcja te mor bashk.

----------


## xfiles

> o cuna mos u boni hipokrita kot
> 
> 
> pa shkoni ke forumi ortodoks e shkruni dicka kundra asaj feje kur tu qesi vet i madhi Administrator "me shqelma" prej forumi.  po ashtu ne forumin katolik moderator toni asht shum ma i rrept se poetiku ene gimcja te mor bashk.


mire ke ti plako,
jam dakord deri diku me ty,
po vetem tek nenforumi taliban gjen tema "islami dhe shkenca",

Nuk e di, a jane ata moderatoret e tjere kaq zemergjere ne verejtje?

----------


## derjansi

> mire ke ti plako,
> jam dakord deri diku me ty,
> po vetem tek nenforumi taliban gjen tema *"islami dhe shkenca",*
> 
> Nuk e di, a jane ata moderatoret e tjere kaq zemergjere ne verejtje?


po mir burr leni te bajn qef me men te veta

se po posto ti aty kundra nuk do va ndrrosh menjen lol, ato besojn se islami ka shpik rraketa leni te besojn lol

----------


## fisniku-student

> Po zotrote nga e di qe x apo y person eshte Musliman, po nuk i pelqen ai besim ta praktikoje. Ku qendron problemi ne kete rast? Une jam Musliman ne trashegimin fetare familjare, por nuk ndjehem i till. Ti duhet te me ndalosh mua te postoj dicka kundra? JO SMUNDESH!
> 
> E njejta gje ka ndodhur me mua, pse permenda fjalen masturbim mora verejtje


Moderatori sigurisht qe nuk qet  fall dhe lexon filgjane ne kete forum qe ta din se cfar besimi kemi ne, mirpo ai gjykon ne baze te postimeve dhe permbajtjeve te tyre, qe do te thot nese edhe une si Fisniku (te gjithe me njohin per musllim) flas kunder besimit islam ne kete nenforum, ateher mund ta marr verejtjen apo paralajmrimin e merituar. D.m.th te gjithe anetaret vlersohen ne baze te postimeve te tyre, gje qe edhe percaktohet  mentaliteti dhe edukata e tij kulturore/fetare

Keshtu qe ne kete nenforum rregullativisht existon nje kornize e shprehjes se mendimit te lire. Thjeshte komuniteti musliman (si edhe komunitetet tjera) ne kete forum eshte si nje familje dhe e cila zhvillon jeten e saj private dhe cdo nderhyrje nga jasht thyen kete privatesi.

----------


## xfiles

pikerisht fisnik,
kur dikush flet kunder ateizmit tek nenforumi ateist, 
ti si mendon e meriton nje verejtje?

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Moderatori sigurisht qe nuk qet  fall dhe lexon filgjane ne kete forum qe ta din se cfar besimi kemi ne, mirpo ai gjykon ne baze te postimeve dhe permbajtjeve te tyre, qe do te thot nese edhe une si Fisniku (te gjithe me njohin per musllim) flas kunder besimit islam ne kete nenforum, ateher mund ta marr verejtjen apo paralajmrimin e merituar. D.m.th te gjithe anetaret vlersohen ne baze te postimeve te tyre, gje qe edhe percaktohet  mentaliteti dhe edukata e tij kulturore/fetare
> 
> Keshtu qe ne kete nenforum rregullativisht existon nje kornize e shprehjes se mendimit te lire. Thjeshte komuniteti musliman ne kete forum eshte si nje familje dhe e cila zhvillon jeten e saj private dhe cdo nderhyrje nga jasht thyen kete privatesi.


Po kur hapet nje teme e cila flet per shkencen, e cila gjithmon ka qene relative, ka kundershtime, aprovime etj. Normalisht shkenca nuk perfaqeson vetem komunitetin Musliman. Por perfaqeson gjithe ate komunitet qe ka aftesi te marri pjese aty ne ate teme, dhe me fakte apo baza ta kontestoje. Perse duhet arritur deri ne ate pike sa te jepet verejtje? JO! Kjo nuk eshte e drejte, eshte abuzim me statusin qe te eshte besuar. Jepi argumenta bindes qe je gabim, po hajde direkte ne veprim. 

Kush nga keta te dy anetare ka marre pjese ne nje teme e cila flet per Muslimanet ne vecanti, qe ka te beje me sure, ilahi, hadidhe etj. Asnjeri nuk ka nderhyre apo ka shkruar dicka kundra tyre. Po vetem tek temat qe kane si tematik dhe shkencen, ku ndjehen te afte te perballojn debatin. Pffff

----------


## fisniku-student

> Po kur hapet nje teme e cila flet per shkencen, e cila gjithmon ka qene relative, ka kundershtime, aprovime etj. Normalisht shkenca nuk perfaqeson vetem komunitetin Musliman. Por perfaqeson gjithe ate komunitet qe ka aftesi te marri pjese aty ne ate teme, dhe me fakte apo baza ta kontestoje. Perse duhet arritur deri ne ate pike sa te jepet verejtje? JO! Kjo nuk eshte e drejte, eshte abuzim me statusin qe te eshte besuar. Jepi argumenta bindes qe je gabim, po hajde direkte ne veprim. 
> 
> Kush nga keta te dy anetare ka marre pjese ne nje teme e cila flet per Muslimanet ne vecanti, qe ka te beje me sure, ilahi, hadidhe etj. Asnjeri nuk ka nderhyre apo ka shkruar dicka kundra tyre. Po vetem tek temat qe kane si tematik dhe shkencen, ku ndjehen te afte te perballojn debatin. Pffff


Ne momentin kur hapet nje teme ne KM edhe çoft ajo me permbajtje shkencore, duhet te kihet parasysh se ka verzionin e saj ajo teme, qe d.m.th edhe ajo tema shkencore zhvillohet nga verzioni apo kendi islam, keshtu qe edhe ne kete rast duhet te rrespektohet privatesia dhe mendimi/mentaliteti i ketij nenforumi.

Ndersa sa i perket dhenjes se verejtjeve, sigurisht existon ndonje kriter per kete qeshtje gje qe nuk e di se cili eshte ai!!



> *xfiles*  	 pikerisht fisnik,
> kur dikush flet kunder ateizmit tek nenforumi ateist,
> ti si mendon e meriton nje verejtje?


Hajt lol hajt se edhe ne kete  forum i njejti sistem eshte dhe fakti qe ka edhe lejohen ofendime ne kete nenforum, kjo eshte veq nje misherim me natyren e ketij nenforumi ku karakterizohet me ofendime. 



Hajt me te mira :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Te duket se the ndonje gje shume inteligjente qe shkel syrin kshu?
ka dale shume ne mode kjo shkelja syrit,
mire qe i beni qefin vetes, kjo ka rendesi.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Ne momentin kur hapet nje teme ne KM edhe çoft ajo me permbajtje shkencore, duhet te kihet parasysh se ka verzionin e saj ajo teme, qe d.m.th edhe ajo tema shkencore zhvillohet nga verzioni apo kendi islam, keshtu qe edhe ne kete rast duhet te rrespektohet privatesia dhe mendimi/mentaliteti i ketij nenforumi.


E di si e ke shkruajtur kete, sikur te vinte Darius tani, dhe te thoshte. Tek nenforumi i shkences do marrin pjese vetem shkencataret, ato qe e shikojn ne pikepamje shkencore, ato qe e studiojn me ligje shkencore, ato qe besojn ne ligje shkencore.

Cfare do te thot ai paragraf? Se une nuk arrije ta kuptoj, qe shikohet gota gjysem bosh nga Muslimani kur ajo eshte plot, dhe une do pajtohem te them, qe tek komuniteti Musliman e shikojn goten gjysem boshe kur ajo eshte plote. 

Cfare nuk degjon dhe cfare nuk shikon ketu...

----------


## fisniku-student

> Te duket se the ndonje gje shume inteligjente qe shkel syrin kshu?
> ka dale shume ne mode kjo shkelja syrit,
> mire qe i beni qefin vetes, kjo ka rendesi.


Po hajt lol se po ta mbushi syrin, veq mos mu anko :shkelje syri: 

Te flasim si burrat tash akej :ngerdheshje: 

Ju ne Nenforumin e Ateisteve, keni temen*Arabizem i skeduar*, ku kjo teme deri tash ka arritur qe ti perjashtoj sepaku 10 anetar besimtar (keto qe personalisht kam evidencuar). Kjo teme qellimin kryesor ka perqeshjen dhe ofendimin e temave dhe anetareve te komunitetit musliman.

D.m.th behet fjal per *Perjashtime*(Verziioni i Vdekjes ne Forum) dhe jo *Lajka* (verejtje dhe paralajmrime).

Keshtu qe nese hapim dosjet na dalin me shume gjera qe duhet sqaruar :shkelje syri: 




> Cfare do te thot ai paragraf? Se une nuk arrije ta kuptoj, qe shikohet gota gjysem bosh nga Muslimani kur ajo eshte plot, dhe une do pajtohem te them, qe tek komuniteti Musliman e shikojn goten gjysem boshe kur ajo eshte plote.
> 
> Cfare nuk degjon dhe cfare nuk shikon ketu...


Ja ta spjegoj paragrafin ty ne lidhje me shkencen ne verzionin Islam!!

Shembull ke kete teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=120379 Me te cilen pretendoj se ka kete natyre shkenca dhe kam referencat/argumentet e mia, te cilat edhe i mbroj. Ndersa ne anen tjeter kjo teme, per ty apo ndonje anetar tjeter mund te mos jete pike harmonie gje qe edhe e shtyen te kundershtoj temen time (jo me argumente, por me ofendime dhe perqeshje si zakonisht). D.m.th kjo tema ima ka karakter exluzivisht shkencor, mirpo qe pretendon dhe shfaq kontributin Islam ne shkence.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Normalisht, te komuniteti musliman duhet te postojne vetem muslimanet, por edhe po postuan jo muslimanet, kjo behet ne raste kur tema hapet per qellim pyetje ne menyre hmmm 'njerezore' dhe te sjellshme. Pa ironira, pa treguar qe dikujt mund ti duket vetja me i zgjuar se nje komunitet i tere. Pastaj, fyerja eshte e ndaluar, fyerja ne menyre direkte ose indirekte, per kete arsye merret dhe verejtja.




> *Ate programin e kam une.... e shkarkova nga torrents.. Kush e do per te telekomandu njerezit te me thote*


Ky nuk me duket si nje postim ku qellimi eshte marrja ose dhenia e informacioneve te vlefshme. Ky eshte thjesht nje postim me qellim ironizimin e temes. Per kete arsye besoj te jete marre verejtja. 

Nqs nje antar ka deshire te beje pyetje, mund ti bej, ama jo ti ironizoj, sepse eshte duke fyer nje komunitet te tere.




> Feja ka lindur si mjet i suksesshem i hipnozes dhe kontrollit ne mase,
> prandaj mos kini merak besimtare se nese teknologji te tilla ekzistojne nuk jane per ju.
> 
> Moderator, perpara se ta fshish postimin tim shiko se brenda temes jam.
> Hajde me te mira dhe Allahu ju mbroft nga Evil Masons.


Ne fillim duhet komuniku me norma te sakta shoqerore, pa fyerje, tallje, ironizime e gjera te ketij lloij. Prandaj ekzistojne edhe regullat.

Per tema te tilla si citimi i fundit, hapni nje tem per qef ke Toleranca Fetare ose tek Agnosticizem dhe Ateizem, dhe mos cani me kok per perjashtime, shkruani cfare te doni.





> Se une nuk arrije ta kuptoj, qe shikohet gota gjysem bosh nga Muslimani kur ajo eshte plot, dhe une do pajtohem te them, qe tek komuniteti Musliman e shikojn goten gjysem boshe kur ajo eshte plote.


Nqs ka mendime ndryshe per menyren sesi nje antar mendon se si nje komunitet e sheh goten, mund te hapi nje teme te re te Toleranca Fetare, ku antare me perfaqesi te ndryshme fetare, ose ateiste, te japin mendimin e tyre, ne menyre *njerezore*

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Normalisht, te komuniteti musliman duhet te postojne vetem muslimanet, por edhe po postuan jo muslimanet, kjo behet ne raste kur tema hapet per qellim pyetje ne menyre hmmm 'njerezore' dhe te sjellshme. Pa ironira, pa treguar qe dikujt mund ti duket vetja me i zgjuar se nje komunitet i tere. Pastaj, fyerja eshte e ndaluar, fyerja ne menyre direkte ose indirekte, per kete arsye merret dhe verejtja.
> 
> 
> Ky nuk me duket si nje postim ku qellimi eshte marrja ose dhenia e informacioneve te vlefshme. Ky eshte thjesht nje postim me qellim ironizimin e temes. Per kete arsye besoj te jete marre verejtja. 
> 
> Nqs nje antar ka deshire te beje pyetje, mund ti bej, ama jo ti ironizoj, sepse eshte duke fyer nje komunitet te tere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perpara se te na citosh te gjitheve bashke, te keshilloje te lexosh temen ne fjale se cili eshte qellimi. Anetarja La Lune ka nxjerr disa Screenshot-s ku mbart ai program. Shikoji te ilustruara dhe me foto, dhe do e shikosh qe asnje pjese e shkrimeve nuk eshte per te ofenduar njeri, po thjesht humor apo per t'i thene qe ekziston nje software po jo qe komandon trurin realisht po thjesht virtualisht. Duke u ilustruar me imazhe dhe me te dhena sesi vepron ai software.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...82&postcount=1

P.s Mau nese ke deshire te marresh moderator ne ndonje nenforum, nuk e merr ne kete form, por e merr me drejtesi dhe duke folur pa anarshi.

----------


## Mau_kiko

> shko shife njerzillekun e talibanve tek nenforumet e tjera,
> mos na shisni moral kot.


Pike se pari, skam dale ktu ne forum ti shes kujt moral, mos ti ngaterrojme gjerat.
Ok, nqs ti e sheh te arsyeshme te sillesh ne nje menyre vetem dhe vetem sepse dikush tjeter sillet ne ate menyre, dhe qellimi jot eshte te biesh ne te njetin nivel, ok, atehere eshte e drejta jote, me fal nqs te citova.





> Perpara se te na citosh te gjitheve bashke, te keshilloje te lexosh temen ne fjale se cili eshte qellimi. Anetarja La Lune ka nxjerr disa Screenshot-s ku mbart ai program. Shikoji te ilustruara dhe me foto, dhe do e shikosh qe asnje pjese e shkrimeve nuk eshte per te ofenduar njeri, po thjesht humor apo per t'i thene qe ekziston nje software po jo qe komandon trurin realisht po thjesht virtualisht. Duke u ilustruar me imazhe dhe me te dhena sesi vepron ai software.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...82&postcount=1
> 
> P.s Mau nese ke deshire te marresh moderator ne ndonje nenforum, nuk e merr ne kete form, por e merr me drejtesi dhe duke folur pa anarshi.


E lexova temen, per kete arsye bera edhe postimin.
Nqs ju besoni se antarja X ka vene nje postim te pavlere, dhe qe mendoni se duhet kritikuar, atehere, kritikohet me njerzillik, jo me humore dhe me ironira, pasi te gjithe bejme pjese ne nje komunitet, ku rregulli eshte paresor qe gjerat te ecin mbare. Dhe ne keto momenti fillon debati i edukuar. (ose te pakten, supozohet te filloje)


Me thene te drejten, ky ishte mendimi im personal mbi temen, me qellimin e vetem per ta shprehur kete mendim. Nqs ti mendon se une po perpiqem te marr ndonje post moderatori, ky eshte mendimi jot, dhe askush nuk mund te ta ndryshoj. Une mjaftohem te them qe sma ka enda te behem moderator, dhe fatmirsisht nuk jam sumlepires qe te anohem vetem nga nje pale me qellim postin (dhe cfare posti se, moderator). Dhe te them te drejten, nuk kam qellim mbajtjen e ndonje pale ne vecanti, vecse keshtu besova se eshte e drejte, dhe keshu u shpreha.

----------


## The Clown

Keni marrë një vërejtje tek Forumi Shqiptar 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I/e dashur The Clown,

Moderatorët e Forumi Shqiptar u kanë bërë një vërejtje.

Arsyeja: Mos hap tema erotike e seksuale ne forum
-------
Nuk mund te hapesh tema te tilla ne forum pasi ofendojne anetaret e forumit dhe nje pjese e mire e anetareve te forumit jane prinder e femije.

Nese e perserit ne te ardhmen, do perjashtohesh nga forumi.

Albo
-------

Kjo vërejtje ju kushton 1 pikë dhe mund ta kufizojë aksesin që ju gëzoni në forumi deri ditën që vërejtja skadon. Vërejtjet serioze nuk skadojnë kurrë.

Postimi ku morët vërejtjen:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=2587919

Citim:
Ka pasur disa tema te ndryshme ne lidhje me seksin,mendoj qe ka femra ketu ne forum qe duan te tregojne se ju pelqen seksi anal dhe me intereson mendimi i tyre per seksin anal.
A ndjeni knaqesi nese i dashuri i juaj kerkon seks anal apo thjeshte e refuzoni ta beni.

P.S Ndoshta ju duket si teme pak e qoroditur por ka ndoshta edhe prej tyre qe dojne te pergjigjen.  

Gjithë të mirat,
Forumi Shqiptar

*Duhet te kete edhe tolerance ne temat seksuale dhe nese ka prinder ata sdo te thote qe sbejne seks nese ka femije nen moshen e lejuar nuk eshte faji im.

Ndersa ne temen e antares laura te gjithe u shpreheshin lirshem per orgazmen dhe askush se fshiju si teme,bile edhe moderatore.

Nje gje qe kam vrejte nese sju pelqen moderatorve tema po e fshijshin ose Warninig* *qka mendoj qe s'eshte e drejte.*

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Pike se pari, skam dale ktu ne forum ti shes kujt moral, mos ti ngaterrojme gjerat.
> Ok, nqs ti e sheh te arsyeshme te sillesh ne nje menyre vetem dhe vetem sepse dikush tjeter sillet ne ate menyre, dhe qellimi jot eshte te biesh ne te njetin nivel, ok, atehere eshte e drejta jote, me fal nqs te citova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E lexova temen, per kete arsye bera edhe postimin.
> Nqs ju besoni se antarja X ka vene nje postim te pavlere, dhe qe mendoni se duhet kritikuar, atehere, kritikohet me njerzillik, jo me humore dhe me ironira, pasi te gjithe bejme pjese ne nje komunitet, ku rregulli eshte paresor qe gjerat te ecin mbare. Dhe ne keto momenti fillon debati i edukuar. (ose te pakten, supozohet te filloje)
> 
> ...


Mau ku e pe ironin apo kritiken, kur e pranon shakan vete La Lune, duke pare dhe pergjigjen. Atehere perse ky X person i stafit merr masa? Kur anetarja ne fjale e kthen shakan njesoje? Po siduket e ke lexuar temen tani mbrapa, qe eshte pastruar komplet dhe nuk ka ngelur asgje nga bashkebisedimi midis anetareve.


Tani po ta rilexosh dhe njehere veten, duket tipike si disa anetare qe tentojn te bejne moral dhe te tregojn sesi te sillesh. Kur njeri nga anetaret eshte qe nga themelimet e forumit dhe tjetri ka 5 vite. Kesaj i thon hajde t'i tregoja veza pules. Kur nuk je ne dijeni te te gjithe bisedes sesi ka qene, nuk ke pse te japesh nje mendim, qe shume shpejt do kontestohej. Une nuk e di kur e ke kapur temen, dhe si e ke konceptuar ironin, se nje njeri i ironizuar nuk mund ta kerkoje kete software, po do reagoje ne heshtje ose do te ofendoj. Dhe jo te reagoje me shaka. Nese je ndjere i ofenduar nga mendimi im ne lidhje me postimin tend, edhe une jam ndjere i ofenduar qe more pjese ne nje teme ku nuk je ne dijeni te plote. Dhe duket fare qart qe tenton te mbash krahun e dikujt, pavaresisht qe mund te jesh nxituar ne gjykim, kur ke pare vetem 3 postime nga 35 qe ishin atje.

----------


## laura..

The Clown po mua cme ngateron mo vlla ne teme qe ka hapur tjetri?
Ku e di ti a me kane bere verejtje mua?
Albo vdes per femrat qe flasin hapur per sex :perqeshje:

----------

